# dp and metal?



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

are there any metalheads on here? if you are then please respond. my favorite bands are: Dissectiong, Naglfar, At The Gates, Dimmu Borgir, Dark Funeral, Satyricon, Gorgoroth, Immortal,

(as you can see its mostly blackmetal)


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

i used to listen metal alot when i was younger.if you want check out Vader.The best poloish trash metal band EVER the. In 1998 docent was named the best percussionist in the world..they sing in english mostly so you wont have any probs listening to them...thats their website http://www.vader.pl/glowna-e.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

Does listening to metal make you feel DPd? Certain types of music make me feel more DPd than others.

I used to be a big metal fan. I loved the classic bands like Black Sabbath and Metallica, but Sepultura ROCKS. I don't usually listen to that stuff anymore for mostly religous reasons. I still write and play metal-style songs from time to time though.

Off topic: Maybe this is old news, but I just found out about these guys - they're hilarious and quite good: A hybrid of The Beatles and Metallica - Beatallica!

http://beatallica.org/beatallica.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

I sometimes listen to Dimmu Borgir and KMFDM. I heard Satyricon on a UT radio station a few days ago, and really liked it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

I like progressive metal, i suppose it'd be called. I did Edguy and Blind Guardian. Things like that [/img]


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

I enjoy 'progressive classical psychedelic tribal grunge indie metal' but hate 'grime thrash metal'.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

My adrenals can't handle metal these days. I used to listen to metal alot, but find myself quite turned off by it these days. The vibe emanating from it is too full of rage and it makes me kind of sick.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

What sick mind created the Garbage Pail Kids? Sleepingbeauty had a garbage pail emo once too and it was a total blast from the past when we were kids and used to collect those cards. But I'm not sure I realized back then just how twisted they were.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

> What sick mind created the Garbage Pail Kids? Sleepingbeauty had a garbage pail emo once too and it was a total blast from the past when we were kids and used to collect those cards. But I'm not sure I realized back then just how twisted they were.


...so you're saying you like my avatar?

I have an entire collection of Garbage Pail Kids images (hundreds of jpgs). Some of them are REAL trippy and blow my mind; they're just so surreal and abstract. The funny thing is I never collected them, but I was so enchanted when I did see them as a kid. I used to regard them as just kid's junk art, but now I think they are classics and will become highly regarded in the future.

- Seth


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I liek opeth, slayermetllaica, tool, earthon 9 (amazng brisiths band, sadly now disbanded)










earthtone 9

http://freespace.virgin.net/in.tone/
http://www.et9evo.iofm.net/site/

Earthone 9 were one of the fucking best british meatl bands for ages, but were never really very popular, but a great band, kind of like toool, as in textured , intelligent, esetroic, they really appealed to me (I was always a very introveted abstract teenager so)

pitchshifter were another mazing metal band , blending metal with electronica drum adn bass etc nearly all tehir albums are different styles , liek their older material is really industrial and heavy, and then they have albums mixed in with lots of drum and bass.



























Amen were one of my favioute teenage bands as well.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I think earthone 9 liyrics were amazing as well, I really recoomend anyone with slightest interest in metal purcahses their music

tat twam asi

tat twam asi... lost in a wilderness... i will build a fire... i become a fire... to swim in the waters... burrowing and bellowing into a consciousness... kicking against, yet we're needing to want this... sucking and bleeding, now knee deep in substance... pulling and dragging, fail to allow ourselves... as we move to consciousness... as we move through consciousness... as we move to consciousness... driven by need for transecendence... focus on the focusless... focusless is the focus... look into the self... one name branded deep... burning and singing, the markings of the soul... turning more turning, we assimilate ourselves... needing the push, a sea of flailing limbs... push to create, an equalibrium...

These songs remind me of dp

approx. purified

lacking the integrity of function... there are only four walls... no sane man could call this a habitat... no sane man could call this a habitat... lacking the integrity of design ... there are only four walls... the essence of conran is everywhere... the essence of conran is everywhere... forwards is not forwards... backwards is not backwards... there is not enough space... there is not enough peace... lacking the integrity of function ... there are only four walls... but the testament will always still stand... but the testament will always still stand... lacking the fundament of a need... there are only four walls... and now there is hollowing of the stem... and now there is hollowing of the stem... swarming like the locust ... exist like the virus... there is not enough space... reduction does not cease... we are a part of the process not instigators of it?s progress... lacking the integrity of function... there are only four walls... no sane man could call this a habitat... no sane man could call this a habitat... lacking the integrity of design ... there are only four walls... the essence of conran is everywhere... the essence of conran is everywhere...

binary 101

viewed from the darkest hole... outward face looking up... despair viewed down on, down on , down on... marked by a deeper scar... find the light i look for, look for, look for... these scars cause falls... i have need for outward. do i have to wait?... wait for this... i begin the long climb back on this rough terrain - long... dragged down to a new depth... balance lost again, again, again... these scars cause falls... i have need for outward. do i have to wait?... wait for this... i begin the long climb back on this rough terrain - long...


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

I love Busted and McFly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

GWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)




----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

oh wow!! its slymenstra hymen!!!! i havent seen her in years!!


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

catch me if i fall, im losing hope...


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

Black Metal is the sh!t and I am not talking about those pooftah commercial bands such as Dimmu Borgir or Cradle of Filth. I mean the kind of black metal that sneaks upon you from behind slices your throat with a sharp blade and then cheers in your blood. Black Metal is more than just music it is a religion(in some way) there is deffinetly something different about it that none of the other genres have. When I listen to it, I get that right feeling, oh well I guess its harder to explain than DP.


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

you go depersonalized! you know about black metal, thats good! \m\ :evil: /m/


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

any other metallers around?


----------

